# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Interesante reflexión de un Lorquino sobre la política hídrica y su realidad

## Comizo

Leyendo un poco, he llegado a éste foro de La Verdad, periódico de la Comunidad Murciana, porque tenía interés en conoces opiniones de la gente de a pié de la zona.
 Y la verdad es que te das cuenta de que esa gente normal, como nosotros, no son nada más que unas víctimas de los políticos que dominan el cotarro en sus zonas. Que les azuzan con el tema del agua como podía ser por otra cosas con el fin de asegurarse votos y más votos aunque tengan que mentir, como es el caso de Valcárcel, que con el rollo del agua, se ha metido en un agujero del cual no va a saber como salir, cuando la realidad sobre el agua en España le deje en evidencia ante sus electores. No es el único caso, hay bastantes más y de todos los colores.

Me ha parecido una reflexión muy sensata e interesante, y aunque tiene dos años, creo que es muy actual.
 Ahí va:

"""NUEVOS TRASVASES ?
por Antonio de Cayetano el Sab Nov 14, 2009 10:08 pm 

En Lorca como en todo el sureste peninsular, los agricultores siempre hán estado pendientes del cielo, esperando la ansiosa lluvia que tan escasamente nos visita. Ahora se esta mas pendiente de las noticias que pueda dar cualquier medio de comunicación en relación con el agua, el agua es vida y en nuestra región riqueza, y nuestros politicos han hecho del agua su sombra, permaneciendo siempre unida a ellos.

Ayer como no podia ser de otra forma, nuestro presidente Ramón Luis Valcarcel en un encuentro con agricultores menciono la exigencia de que se garantize el agua de riego de forma definitiva. Hace unas semanas en un acto de partido, el ministro de Fomento y destacado dirigente del PSOE Jose Blanco, hablo del posible trasvase del Tajo-medio. Unos dias mas tarde, Mariano Rajoy tambien en un acto de su partido en la región, no quiso hablar con la prensa, por lo que tampoco de trasvases, y en cuanto al del Ebro apenas se cita ya por el PP.

Los trasvases siempre han creado conflictividad politica y social entre la cuenca cedente y la que los recibe, lo estamos viendo como un mismo partido, en cada región defiende una cosa distinta. Incluso dentro de un mismo municipio hablar de trasvase de agua es declarar la guerra, recuerdo el movimiento que hubo aqui cuando hace tres años se pensó en sacar agua del subsuelo del Luchena, que según los expertos acumula una bolsa en torno a los 1.000 hectometros de agua. Igual pasó en el siglo XVI cuando los lorquinos pedimos el agua de las fuentes de Caravaca que discurria por los rios Argos y Quipar y el Concejo de Caravaca se opuso fuertemente teniendo que intervenir el Rey Felipe II. Mas tarde con el pretendido trasvase de los rios Castril y Guardal de la comarca granadina de Huescar tambien paso igual, el Rey Carlos III que habia incluso autorizado un sorteo extraordinario de loteria para sufragar las obras, se encontro con la oposición del Duque de Alba que tenia tierras en Castril, se hicierón despues nuevos intentos de este trasvase y se llegarón a construir 32 km., pero por diferentes causas, entre ellas las tecnicas se paralizo tambien. Luego vino la idea de Indalencio Prieto durante la II Republica, del trasvase Tajo-Segura, recogiendolo el gobierno de Franco en los Planes de Desarrollo de 1.966 y haciendose realidad en 1.979.

Este trasvase es el que tenemos, y me temo que sera el unico si no nos lo quitan como pretenden los castellanomanchegos, se hizo con la Dictadura del ordeno y mando y dudo de que en Democracia los politicos quieran enfrentamientos con la población. Son muchos los motivos en contra, rechazo popular en las zonas cedentes, rechazo de cientificos y ecologistas y de las propias Instituciones Europeas que no los recomiendán.

Me parece muy bien el trasvase del Ebro desde la desembocadura, pero no asi a los aragoneses y catalanes, cuando un rio pasa por mas de una comunidad es competencia del Estado, pero el Estado esta regido por un gobierno que por el reparto de los votos no tiene la mayoria, y necesita siempre de los partidos regionalistas para gobernar, estos partidos son los que tienen la llave, la del agua y la de cualquier otra cosa, y seguira pasando gobierne el partido que gobierne. Murcia tambien necesitaria un partido regionalista fuerte, seguro que asi sacariamos mas provecho que de los partidos nacionales, que unas veces por disciplina y otras por ser de signo contrario nos quedamos a nuestra suerte. 

Siguiendo con los trasvases, ahora se plantea el del Tajo-medio al Segura, y todo por que se pensaba que no tendria rechazo al tener Extremadura recurridos los estatutos de Andalucia y Castilla la Mancha que se atribuyen competencias sobre el agua, siendo el agua patrimonio de todos. Pero el presidente extremeño que antes ofrecia este trasvase ahora dice que esta haciendo un estudio de sus propias necesidades y pide compensaciones en forma de nuevas presas y la creación de nuevos regadios, compensaciones que se les prometierón cuando el proyecto Tajo-Segura hace 40 años. El partido regionalista Extremadura Unida junto a grupos ecolgistas ya se opone alegando la falta de expectativas de futuro en su región y la pobreza de sus gentes, que el anunciado trasvase esta valorado en unos 2.000 millones de euros para favorecer otras regiones ricas y Extremadura sigue a la cola por falta de recursos economicos.

Igual sucede con la zona donde nace el trasvase actual del Tajo, la mas desfavorecida de Castilla la Mancha, se prometierón en su dia grandes inversiones y todabia se abastece a algunos pueblos con camiones-cubas, entretanto ven pasar el agua del trasvase hacia nosotros, la población va en declive, no dispone de agua para sus propias tierras, y cada vez llueve menos en esa zona, por lo que los caudales no son los de antes, el gobierno de Portugal ha tenido que llamar la atención por incumplir el caudal minimo acordado. 

Barrera quiere terminar con el trasvase para aprovechar el agua en beneficio del sur de su Comunidad. Cospedal que pactó con él poner fin al trasvase en el año 2.015, cada vez tiene mas poder en el PP. Los cientificos que pronostican que en el futuro tendremos menos agua y que en España gastamos mucha en agricultra, el 80 % . Y los ecologistas que hay que reducir regadios.

La región tiene buen clima y buena tierra, pero si nos falta el agua habra que buscar otras alternativas, los trasvases no están claros, en la provincia de granada ya va para mas de seis años el conflicto que mantienen por un pequeño trasvase del rio Castril al embalse del Negretin. Las desaladoreas necesitán de mucha energia y contaminan bastante por lo que su coste es muy elevado. Los acuiferos se agotan si no llueve, otra solución seria aqui en nuestra región hacer una serie de pequeños embalses en las ramblas y rios que mantengan el agua para su aprovechamiento inmediato para riego o para recargar los acuiferos antes de dejarla que se pierda o valla al mar.

Nuestros empresarios agricolas como cualquier negocio intenta tener mas ingresos, y ya disponen de cultivos en Marruecos donde de momento no escasea el agua y los costes son muy inferiores a los de aqui, quiza hay que plantearse no seguir siendo la huerta de Europa o no seguir creciendo como hasta ahora, habra que reciclarse como ha pasado con parte del sector de la construción, tambien en Lorca hace un siglo vivia mucha gente de la mineria, los telares y tantas otras actividades que han desaparecido por falta de recursos o rentabilidad y no ha pasado nada. Los famosos artilleros de Vigo cerrarón, asi como los Altos Hornos de Bilbao y Sagunto y no pasa nada, yo no puedo pretender vivir de una tienda de sombreros si ahora ya no se venden tanto, igual sucede con el agua, si escasea habra que adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos, si que el trasvase ha creado mucha riqueza, pero si no se puede exprimir mas habra que adaptarse a lo que hay. Los ciclos cambian, nuestros padres emigrarón porque aqui no habia trabajo, luego trabajarón aqui y hora viene ayuda de fuera, y estos trabajadores extranjeros cultivaran mañana en sus paises lo que se cultiva aqui hoy.""

http://foros.laverdad.es/post291067.html

----------

